# Around the world companion!?



## Innesak (16 Jul 2015)

Hello!

This may be a very long shot. I've always dreamed of cycling around the world and the more I think about it, the more I think I've got to do it! I'm a 25 year old girl, out of safety and for the sake of my sanity I think it's best to find a partner! I'd like to leave next January - March time so plenty of time to plan and prepare and save!

I'm looking for a guy in his twenties/thirties who really wants to do it and will commit. A reasonable amount of cycling and camping experience are both pluses but even more so is a good sense of humour - I don't fancy sharing a tent with misery guts for a year or so!

If you, or you know anyone who might be interest, get in touch!


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2015)

You do not say what cycling experience you have. In my experience, travelling alone can save your sanity. I would consider riding with another female or even an older guy. Enough bike rides have ended early because of affairs of the heart.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2015)

I'll go, I'm thoroughly unlovable, but at least I'm not a misery guts!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2015)

Actually, I want to do similar, but have always pictured myself doing it alone.

I can be quite quiet in real life sometimes as I don't know what to say (yes, really!), although I do still try and make an effort, so I don't know if I would come across as being a little boring. At least I wouldn't drive you mad with talking all the time though.


----------



## Innesak (17 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> You do not say what cycling experience you have. In my experience, travelling alone can save your sanity. I would consider riding with another female or even an older guy. Enough bike rides have ended early because of affairs of the heart.



Hi, you're right I haven't, I'm by no means a super experienced cyclist. I cycle 15miles home from work as often as I can and normally get out on the weekend. In March I took my bike up to Scotland for and did some great rides on the south side of Loch Ness and around Mull, I also cycled to Paris about a month ago - not a patch on what I want to do! At the moment I ride a road bike (Whyte Somerset) but realise that will need to change for the trip! 

I'd really love to hear from anyone who has done a similar tour?


----------



## Innesak (17 Jul 2015)

Yes Mad Doug Biker!? I'm sure I could make up for the chatting on both of our sides. Where about are you based?


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Jul 2015)

Innesak said:


> Hello!
> 
> This may be a very long shot. I've always dreamed of cycling around the world and the more I think about it, the more I think I've got to do it! I'm a 25 year old girl, out of safety and for the sake of my sanity I think it's best to find a partner! I'd like to leave next January - March time so plenty of time to plan and prepare and save!
> 
> ...



25, single, adventurous, happy to share a tent with a total stranger.

Surely with those qualities you must have loads of mates, from which to find a partner. 

Or will we be stopping in Africa to help your rich uncle who needs to move £35m into my account for a small handling fee?


----------



## Innesak (17 Jul 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> 25, single, adventurous, happy to share a tent with a total stranger.
> 
> Surely with those qualities you must have loads of mates, from which to find a partner.
> 
> Or will we be stopping in Africa to help your rich uncle who needs to move £35m into my account for a small handling fee?



Dear Mr Jonny

Thanking you got your email. We are sorry to hear of the passing of your great uncle but it is with great happiness I tell you there is no need for you to visit us in Nigeria! All we need is your passport and bank details to transfer your significant inheritance.

Mr top barrister at legitimate firm.


----------



## jay clock (17 Jul 2015)

Advertise on Crazyguyonabike.com


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jul 2015)

Ive just seen your photo and I am packing my bags as I type. My girlfriend of 10 years is telling me to tell you that I am stunningly gorgeous, a great cook, filthy rich, funny as hell and she will be glad to see the back of me for 4 years.

Send coordinates of where to meet.


----------



## User269 (17 Jul 2015)

Innesak said:


> Hello!
> 
> This may be a very long shot. I've always dreamed of cycling around the world and the more I think about it, the more I think I've got to do it! I'm a 25 year old girl, out of safety and for the sake of my sanity I think it's best to find a partner! I'd like to leave next January - March time so plenty of time to plan and prepare and save!
> 
> ...



Dammit! Not only 40 years too late for me, but I have absolutely no sense of humour.


----------



## Creamcrackered (20 Jul 2015)

When we did our big trip about a few years back we met a Slovenian girl, Marija Koizin. She cycled from Slovenia to Beijing and back pretty much alone - I can put you in touch with her if you like. Josie Dew and Dervla Murphy have all done similar trips, so a bloke with a GSH is not an essential accessory. If you go on the popular routes, e.g Europe to Tibet, or the Pan American you will bump into other cyclists you can hang out with.


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Jul 2015)

From my experiences of long distance touring, it is much better to start off by yourself, it quickly forces you to think independently or have friends ride with you for a few days just to let the bike and yourself sort things out, If as already suggested you follow the major cycle routes that many others have done, you will find it easier, one reason is that at border controls and embassies they are used to dealing with cyclist, and the visa they require, also allow plenty of time in your planning for waiting for visa,s I once had to wait 3 weeks in Cairo to get a visa for the Sudan. Along the way you will meet up with fellow cyclist many are girls with the same visions as yourself. Forward planning is essential, all too often peeps planning long trips, forget about the weather and seasons, and end up having to suffer extremes of weather, also the weather along your route will dictate what clothing you need. There are many journals on the internet, among those I think the best source of information is https://www.crazyguyonabike.com after a few weeks on the road with a fair share of fears,sobs and doubts, you will become a very resourceful young lady, or a gibbering wreak, crying for mum.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2015)

If you can get hold of a copy of "Against The Wind", a solo ride from Japan to Dublin, via Siberia, Russia & Northern Europe.
The problems with the visas/permits & weather are there to read.


----------



## Potts81 (26 Jul 2015)

I would love to join you if I had the money I'm planing touring the UK very sooon good luck on your trip.


----------



## Innesak (26 Jul 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your help!!


----------



## db7db7 (26 Jul 2015)

If I were single I'd be in quicker than a bullet leaving a gun and spending the intervening months working on my personality! 
In all seriousness I've only done a few 7-10 day tours myself and I would urge you to do a couple of those first before committing to something like this. Touring is amazing but it xan also be very hard work mentally as well as physically. The planning alone is a skill and endeavour. 
But best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## albal (22 Aug 2015)

Hi, 
I,M a day away from Tarifa, my destination some 2 months from starting in Nordkapp. I'd prefer to keep cycling , so i .m heading to canaries for a rest and a re thinkbefore my next journey. As others have said, timing is crucial with weather issues.
I,Ve been solo since Poland, I get on well with myfellow traveller and was sad to see him go. I,m in late 40's and done a bit of touring. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Brains (25 Aug 2015)

I think you are far better to find a companion (of any age and sex) for the first couple of weeks, or if you can, the first month or two, and then see what happens out on the road.

Also your start time.
The best time to start from Northern Europe would be April/May. Any earlier and long term camping and cycling becomes uncomfortable with the multitude of cold, dark and wet days and nights


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2015)

@smith4188

This is the man you may want to chat to and have a read of his book too. It's very good.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steven-Primrose-Smith/e/B00MY4MXYQ


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

I'm already pretty close to packing it all in and doing an aimless multi-month bike tour starting early next year, but I am sadly too lacking in the following departments to be of assistance:
- personality
- sense of humour
- basic bicycle maintenance
- is miseryguts
- ability to scare off bad people
- tolerance for camping more than a few days in a row

The best of luck to you in your endeavour and if I do eventually HTFU and head off on my hypothetical jaunt then perhaps I will see you on the Colle dell'Assietta!


----------



## buggi (27 Aug 2015)

Speaking as a 44 year old woman, i think you've got an awful lot to think about safety wise, eg coming on a public forum and advertising for a male cycling partner (i understand why but don't necessarily think that is a safe move, you may not even make it past your first meeting!) not to mention what is going in Europe and the middle east and the actually very short time frame you have given yourself to prepare. 

I don't want to put you off either though bcoz i think its a good thing to be impulsive but you need to balance the risk, and i think this is where you may be allowing yourself to run away with the [ very exciting] idea, so i would suggest two things. 

Research some companies that do round the world trips. They can be expensive but you would have full support. 

Speak to someone who had a lot of experience cycling across continents. I know of someone who does this. I have a male friend who has done, amongst other things TransAm a few times (unsupported, 4000 miles) so is aware of all the risks and he knows others who have done round the world trips. Private message me your details and I'll try and put you in touch.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

buggi said:


> Speaking as a 44 year old woman, i think you've got an awful lot to think about safety wise, eg coming on a public forum and advertising for a male cycling partner (i understand why but don't necessarily think that is a safe move, you may not even make it past your first meeting!) not to mention what is going in Europe and the middle east and the actually very short time frame you have given yourself to prepare.
> 
> I don't want to put you off either though bcoz i think its a good thing to be impulsive but you need to balance the risk, and i think this is where you may be allowing yourself to run away with the [ very exciting] idea, so i would suggest two things.
> 
> ...


Far too sensible! (very good advice though)
In any case, a potential companion rider turning up to meet a 25 year old female for a round the world bike trip is likely to wake up the following morning in an ice bath with their kidneys missing... (no offence to the OP! )


----------



## buggi (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Far too sensible! (very good advice though)
> In any case, a potential companion rider turning up to meet a 25 year old female for a round the world bike trip is likely to wake up the following morning in an ice bath with their kidneys missing... (no offence to the OP! )


Haha made me LOL


----------



## xilios (27 Aug 2015)

For some (more) inspiration check out www.cyclingdutchgirl.com.
My wife and I have been following her for some time now.
I am sure you can ask her for some advice about cycling alone, or with a partner around the world.

Edit / Check out her slideshow / video (Waltzing Matilda) she made in Australia. Every-time we see it we want to just pack up and go


----------



## Ticktockmy (27 Aug 2015)

Some years ago, whilst cycling down the east coast of Malaysia heading for Singapore, and home to UK, I meet a Aussie lass in her late teens and she was heading through SEA, Asia, Europe and eventually the UK, she had already ridden up through new Guinea and the Indonesian islands which if you know is can be quite intimidating . She was riding a bike that really I would thrown in the bin. I repaired a few broken spokes for her, and offered her hospitality if and when she arrived in the UK. 18 months later she phoned me from Newhaven ferry terminal asking too take me up on the offer. She had in the main enjoyed the experience and had very little hassle from guys trying to chat her up other than the usual banter the sex staved male members of the islam faith seem to consider appropriate when dealing with western girls. I think the OP will be OK as long as she follows the basic rules for ladies travelling by themselves. Most Lonely Planet guide book carry the rules.


----------



## Twowheelxtc (28 Aug 2015)

I think it's a little unfair pointing the finger just at Muslim men.....all faiths and cultures have their (fortunately small) minority of rude or dangerous people. When travelling I've always found the majority of Muslim people to be highly ethical and polite and very generous to strangers.
Being impolite or threatening to women is nothing to do with being Muslim in foreign lands just as its nothing to do with being Christian here.

Was it Mark Twain who is quoted as saying that.....Travel is the enemy of prejudice ....


----------



## Ticktockmy (28 Aug 2015)

Twowheelxtc said:


> I think it's a little unfair pointing the finger just at Muslim men.....all faiths and cultures have their (fortunately small) minority of rude or dangerous people. When travelling I've always found the majority of Muslim people to be highly ethical and polite and very generous to strangers.
> Being impolite or threatening to women is nothing to do with being Muslim in foreign lands just as its nothing to do with being Christian here.
> 
> Was it Mark Twain who is quoted as saying that.....Travel is the enemy of prejudice ....


ROFL.. why do you think I used the word "Banter" and not something like pestering, because from my experiences living in Muslim countries over many years, the younger males do feel obliged to Banter with western women what ever their age.:-)


----------



## andym (28 Aug 2015)

I'm not sure I understand why using 'banter' rather than 'pestering' makes such a difference.

In support of twowheelxtc's comment about singling out Muslim men: Youtube: 10 hours of walking in NYC as a woman .


----------



## Doyleyburger (28 Aug 2015)

When you get to Oz or Thailand make sure you stuff a cheese burger down DurianRider's gob.


----------



## Ticktockmy (28 Aug 2015)

Pssst.."living in Muslim countries over many years" might just be a gentle hint...ROFL


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Aug 2015)

Innesak said:


> I've always dreamed of cycling around the world and the more I think about it, the more I think I've got to do it! I'm a 25 year old girl, out of safety and for the sake of my sanity I think it's best to find a partner!



You need to travel with someone you know well and trust deeply.

And you need an escape plan for when that person lets you down in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> You need to travel with someone you know well and trust deeply.
> 
> And you need an escape plan for when that person lets you down in the middle of nowhere.


Not sure I understand this.
Care to elaborate?
Or have you been watching some of Lars Von Trier's films of late?
I hope you aren't advocating leaving some poor male who doesn't come up to scratch in some innocent area of bikology to the jackals.
As to the original question I'd be inclined to set off alone.
But take care and sensible precautions as advised above.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> Not sure I understand this.
> Care to elaborate?
> Or have you been watching some of Lars Von Trier's films of late?
> I hope you aren't advocating leaving some poor male who doesn't come up to scratch in some innocent area of bikology to the jackals.
> ...



I don't think I understand your post either!

I don't think my advice can be much plainer.

I wouldn't support your advice that this young woman should set off around the world alone.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2015)

I was referring to your bit about being let down by what I take to be a man tinpot.

And your post seemed to imply (it said "when", not "if") that the "let down" (an oninously vague phrase) was inevitable.

The reference to Von Trier particularly referred to the films Dogville and Nymphomaniac. Both great films but somewhat dark with regard to human nature, even from folks, particularly men, who may even say all the right things.

With regard to going it alone, some others have suggested the same.

I am of course stressing that the OP should be careful.

And as someone on here said, finding such a companion online (including here) is quite possibly more dangerous than joining up with someone encountered on the road,

Not looking for an argument, but thought I had better explain since you asked - all the best to you and the OP.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2015)

People, when in trying situations in the middle of nowhere, will end up in conflict with each other. It's basic human nature. Nothing gendered, insidious, or disingenuous about that suggestion.
If you're going on a round the world trip with someone it is of *critical *importance to know that when the going gets really tough that they'll still have your back even if you're at the level of shouting incoherently at each other.

As an aside, my favourite Lars von Trier work is his acting debut.


Spoiler


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> I was referring to your bit about being let down by what I take to be a man tinpot.
> 
> And your post seemed to imply (it said "when", not "if") that the "let down" (an oninously vague phrase) was inevitable.
> 
> ...



Sure - none taken.

Plan for the worst, hope for the best. That would be the underlying philosophy to my advice. 

I'm a man, and I would never let down a woman and leave her vulnerable. Unfortunately, on my travels around the world I have met women who have set off with a companion expecting to complete the journey together. For whatever reason the relationship breaks down, friendship or otherwise, and they felt stranded and alone far from home.

So,
Travel with someone you trust
Have an escape plan


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2015)

ok, yes, relationships can break down from whatever side/both - not necessarily any blame.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> ok, yes, relationships can break down from whatever side/both - not necessarily any blame.



Well, except that it's always the man's fault


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2015)

Ah, thought for a while upthread that you were being uber politically correct 

Between our ramblings the OP has maybe learned something/been given a few things to think about.

Bloke (and vice versa) should in my opinion be free to sod off if it's all getting too much, after having ensured that they have got to a safish place. Both parties can then decide whether to carry on. Equal. 

By coincidence this latest post from the esteemed tom might be of use.

Can't get link paste to work on tab but if OP google's toms bike trip, it's currently the top post.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Aug 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> By coincidence this latest post from the esteemed tom might be of use.
> 
> http://tomsbiketrip.com/how-to-stay-safe-secure-on-a-cycle-tour-of-any-length/


FTFY. Good read too!


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2015)

Ask/read someone who's doing it/done it

@Yellow7 should be able to give some good advice, here's his website.

http://www.wallisonwheels.net/


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> FTFY. Good read too!


Ta, and i had to look up ftfy - luckily i chose the nicer interpretation.


----------



## albal (30 Aug 2015)

Has the OP scarpered?


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

albal said:


> Has the OP scarpered?



With someone trustworthy I hope.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Aug 2015)

By the way, kinda relevant:

Dervla Murphy is on the BBC News channel at 14:30 today - half hour book slot.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (31 Aug 2015)

Pretty girl looking for a male companion to share a tent with while they cycle around the world. Is this too good to be true??


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (2 Sep 2015)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Pretty girl looking for a male companion to share a tent with while they cycle around the world. Is this too good to be true??




I'm thinking yes to that question


----------



## Ticktockmy (3 Sep 2015)

No Sign of the OP since end of July, guess we scared her off!


----------



## Weston7610 (31 Dec 2015)

Still planning on doing this?


----------



## Brandane (31 Dec 2015)

Jimmy Doug said:


> Pretty girl looking for a male companion to share a tent with while they cycle around the world. Is this too good to be true??


I wonder if she would settle for a trip round Arran? I also wonder if she would be willing to compromise on some of the core qualities required for a companion - as in twice the stipulated age, a miserable ba5tard who hates camping in anything but ideal weather, and has a sh!te sense of humour . I could make up for it by boring her to tears with stories of my past over a few pints in front of the log fire at a pub in Whiting Bay. Surely that's better than cycling round the world?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> I wonder if she would settle for a trip round Arran? I also wonder if she would be willing to compromise on some of the core qualities required for a companion - as in twice the stipulated age, a miserable ba5tard who hates camping in anything but ideal weather, and has a sh!te sense of humour . I could make up for it by boring her to tears with stories of my past over a few pints in front of the log fire at a pub in Whiting Bay. Surely that's better than cycling round the world?


Ok you're old, but surely you can still manage Arran in one day?


----------



## Brandane (31 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok you're old, but surely you can still manage Arran in one day?


Only in summer, on a Friday or Saturday, with the late ferries.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> Only in summer, on a Friday or Saturday, with the late ferries.


I imagine stopping to put the tent up every time it rains has quite an impact on average speed...


----------



## Brandane (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I imagine stopping to put the tent up every time it rains has quite an impact on average speed...


55 miles in 3 months then ..... I'll let you do the arithmetic .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I imagine stopping to put the tent up every time it rains has quite an impact on average speed...


OMG, I strangled myself on a choc liebkuchen!


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2015)

Wow looks like im 25yrs to late for this one ...bugger ,it was easier to just ride around the bedroom at 25 tho....


----------



## glenn forger (1 Jan 2016)

xilios said:


> For some (more) inspiration check out www.cyclingdutchgirl.com.
> My wife and I have been following her for some time now.
> I am sure you can ask her for some advice about cycling alone, or with a partner around the world.
> 
> Edit / Check out her slideshow / video (Waltzing Matilda) she made in Australia. Every-time we see it we want to just pack up and go



Awesome read, thanks!


----------

